# tennsaw and millers ferry cabins



## JIG HUNTER (Sep 22, 2008)

thinking about renting a cabin on tennsaw or millers ferry, can yall tell me the best places for both. thanks


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

At one time they had some cabbins at Hubbards landing on Tensaw. Not sure if they still do. Later today i'll try to ride by and check it out for ya.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lower Bryants landing has RV lots they rent.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Roland Cooper State Park has cabins for Millers Ferry


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Upper Bryants on Tensaw also has some SMALL cabins for $50 a night


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Alabama State Parks

There are nice cabins at the Roland Cooper State Park on Miller's Ferry. There are only 6 and they book up on big weekends and in the spring.


----------



## JIG HUNTER (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks guys


----------

